# Fatal system error coooo21a



## jay wizzle (Mar 5, 2008)

:upset:I turn my laptop on and it starts to load for like 3-5 min then after the windows xp window it goes black for like 30 seconds and then goes to a blue screen that says stop: coooo21a { Fatal system error}
the session manager initialization system process terminated unexpectedly with a status of 0xc000026c (0x00000000 0x00000000) .
the system has been shut down.

So now what do i do? i thought maybe reinstall windows xp but that didnt work, i tried loading it in safe mode that didnt work either. please help me.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315241
run
chkdsk /r


----------

